# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025, Mercedes-Benz Group AG, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Mercedes-Benz Group AG

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025 | World Premiere 

 Published on Jul 4, 2014




> Daimler Trucks presents the truck of the future -- the self-driving Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025
> 
> "The truck of the future is a Mercedes-Benz that drives itself." Dr. Wolfgang Bernhard, the member of Daimler's Board of Management responsible for Daimler Trucks and Buses, came straight to the point in his description of the Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025, which had its world premiere. The truck is equipped with the extremely intelligent Highway Pilot assistance system, which enables it to drive completely autonomously at speeds of up to 85 km/h. Daimler Trucks demonstrated the vehicle on a trip along a section of the A14 autobahn near the city of Magdeburg, in which the Future Truck drove itself in completely realistic driving situations.

----------


## Airicist

Future Truck: On the highway to safety!

by Dan von Appenn
July 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Expert Talk | Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025 

Published on July 4, 2014




> At the world premiere of the Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025, we spoke with two experts about the first autonomously driving truck in the world:
> 
> Stefan Hagemann, is responsible for Advanced overall vehicle concepts at Daimler Trucks.
> 
> Markus Kirschbaum, responsible for the pre-mechatronic systems and driver assistance systems at Daimler Trucks.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes 2025 autonomous truck - exterior footage

Published on Jul 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025 | Autonomous driving

Published on Jul 8, 2014




> Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025: Autonomous driving in long-distance truck operations with the "Highway Pilot".
> 
> From a vision to reality -- the Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025 gives an exciting and realistic outlook on the long-distance truck of tomorrow. In ten years trucks will be able to drive autonomously on the motorways and highways of Europe.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025 | World Premiere 

 Published on Sep 23, 2014




> Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025: world premiere of the spectacular study of tomorrow's trucks – autonomous driving into an exciting future
> 
> From a vision to reality – the spectacular Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025 study will be providing a visually exciting and technically feasible take on the long-distance truck of tomorrow at the 2014 International Commercial Vehicle show (IAA). In ten years' time, trucks could be driving autonomously on motorways. Transport efficiency will increase, traffic will be safer for all road users, and fuel consumption and CO2 emissions will be further reduced. To do this Mercedes-Benz connects existing assistance systems with enhanced sensors to the "Highway Pilot" system. Autonomous driving is already possible at realistic speeds and in realistic motorway traffic situations. The Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025 provides a glimpse of the future shape of trucks.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025 | Design

 Published on Sep 24, 2014




> Prof. Gorden Wagener, Vice President Design of the Daimler Group, talks about the design of the Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025. The truck is a spectacular study and gives a vision of autonomous driving in the near future.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Future Truck | Review 

 Published on Sep 24, 2014




> In July 2014, the Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025 was introduced to the public. See impressions of the event in Magdeburg here.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes Future Truck 2025 autonomously driving truck premiere

Published on Sep 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

First Autonomous Series-Production Truck on Public Roads

Published on Oct 2, 2015




> The truck used for the premiere is a standard Mercedes-Benz Actros equipped with the intelligent Highway Pilot system for this test of autonomous driving on public roads. The truck is registered as a test vehicle according to Sec. 19/6 of the German Road Traffic Licencing Regulations (StVZO). The test organisation TUV Rhineland previously inspected the vehicle and issued an expert report. On this basis the Baden-Wurttemberg state government granted exceptional permission according to Sec. 70 StVZO. 
> 
> Taking the Mercedes-Benz Actros with the Highway Pilot onto the road required special permission from the state government of Baden-Wurttemberg. With this permission, the truck is now able to drive semi-autonomously on motorways at speeds of up to 80 km/h nationwide. 
> 
> Dr Wolfgang Bernhard, Board Member of Daimler AG responsible for Trucks and Buses, is undertaking the maiden journey in the Mercedes-Benz Actros with Highway Pilot system.

----------


## Airicist

30-sec TECH: Autonomous trucks hit the autobahn

Published on Oct 6, 2015




> The world's first production truck retro-fitted with self-driving capabilities has hit the German autobahns.
> Full story:
> 
> Article "Self-driving truck hits the highway in world first"
> 
> by Nick Lavars
> October 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Daimler Trucks: Insight into automation

Published on Jul 3, 2018




> Daimler Trucks is already conducting trials to test automated driving. The Future Truck 2025 kicked off the era of automated driving in long-distance traffic already in 2014. We were the first and demonstrated worldwide how our automated systems can be put to use. 
> 
> We test under a wide range of conditions to meet all demands. Our global presence and diversity are a huge advantage. We develop our systems within our network of all Daimler Trucks brands.

----------


## Airicist

First ride in the Daimler semi-autonomous truck

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> Daimler is ready to put its driver assistance tech on the road with a semi-autonomous big rig, four years after the first prototype. We got a test ride in the truck where we watched it drive itself and pull off a pretty wild emergency braking maneuver.

----------

